# Just bought a CHEAP Revolver!!!



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok before you guys start yes I know it's a Comanche.Yes I know It's a cheapo,but for a cheapo I myself was truly supprised.I was hitting my 3in steel spinner right out of the box at 25 feet.The Comanche I 22LR 6in bbl was really pretty accurate out to about 30 ft. I have read and heard all the hype about how crappy it is but I was really supprised. I would like to know if anyone has any Ideas on putting a scope mount on it, I am using it for my plinking project.Should I go with a clamp on or have it drilled and tapped.I am posting a pic and you can see it has a lot of body for drilling on the ventilated rib if need be.I would go clamp on also.Sorry its dirty I just came in earlier from shooting steel and I havent cleaned it yet.

WB








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good! :smt023

I'd be interested to hear how it holds up for you.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023



kev74 said:


> I'd be interested to hear how it holds up for you.


+1 I would be interested as well.:watching:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Looks good! :smt023
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how it holds up for you.


I tell ya what Kev I will be sure to keep ya posted.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats! :smt023
> 
> +1 I would be interested as well.:watching:
> 
> -Jeff-:smt1099


Thanks Jeff And I will keep ya posted on my scope project as well.I will get out and shoot some paper in a few days and post those pics to.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

OK everyone I took the Comanche back today.It started hanging up.The triger would stick and the cylinder would bind up so I took it back and with a little boot I bought this SA 22LR/22MAG by Herritage Arms.It is a 6.5 in Rough Rider SA,and shoots GREAT.Here is a pic in the box and I will do a new post on it.







[/URL][/IMG]
So I was able to get my gunshop to take the Comanche back with just a little boot and I am happy.

WB


----------

